
Domino’s has built a self-driving robot for pizza delivery - prostoalex
http://www.digitaltrends.com/cool-tech/dominos-pizza-delivery-robot/?utm_content=buffer1a867&utm_medium=socialm&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=DT-FB
======
mchahn
Wouldn't these things be privacy problems if they drive around with IP
cameras?

Also the cameras would seem easy to get around (wear a hoodie). People
wouldn't steal pizzas, but the robots may be disliked enough to be destroyed
with baseball bats.

I can imagine some neighborhoods they shouldn't travel through.

------
4e1a
That thing is kool and all, but if it costs me MY job then I'm gonna
hack/steal/set-fire everyone I ever find outside.

